# Deadlands 3000 - As close to an online Necromunda as your going to get�



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

*Deadlands 3000 - As close to an online Necromunda as your going to get…*

Hi folks

I'm doing a "recruitment drive" for Deadlands 3000: a postapocalyptic dystopian hive planet run by gangers and cultist.

Take a look around and join in the fun: http://www.deadlands3000.com/?r=12467


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice referrer drop there man 

Tell us a little about the game. What makes you enjoy it? Is it turn based?

This looks very similar to the Eastern Fringe Necro Game... is it the same team behind it?

*edit

I'm guessing so by the way its plastered all over their forums.

http://www.easternfringe.com/


----------



## mccragge (Mar 10, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> Nice referrer drop there man
> 
> Tell us a little about the game. What makes you enjoy it? Is it turn based?
> 
> ...



Hey Guys, 

I just stumbled across this thread from my link tracker on my site. (thanks for the mention Toxic Bunny.)

I am the owner of both the Eastern Fringe Forums as well as the game in question. It used to be called Underhive, but we had to change it due to a certain workshop that deals in games having a few issues. So we changed the name to Deadlands 3000 and the premise has been changed to a more post apocalyptic style environment.

Here a few things about the game. 

It is a retro style game (similiar to SNES type RPGs) that you can play on any browser with no downloads (perfect for playing at work).


The premise is while you are hunted by unknown forces, you search the wastelands in pursuit of a nameless man who may be the only one that has the answers you need to fight back against the growing menace.

But there is far far more to it then that. Some cool features that aren't in other games, is that we have vast maps to explore And I mean a HUGE maps to wander.

We have a PVP system that gets the blood flowing as you hunt or become hunted by other players. 

There is always safety in numbers, so joining a gang (necro style here) certainly helps as you fight over gang territories that boosts all the members of your gang.

Tons of missions, items, gear and secrets to explore. It is never boring at Deadlands 3000.

Oh and here is a link with no referrer link 

http://www.deadlands3000.com

McCragge


----------



## mccragge (Mar 10, 2010)

+_+_+ Official SUMMER EVENT announcement +_+_+

It seems that there is a hidden cloning facility somewhere beyond the Dune Sea. And from this unknown location hordes and 
hordes of clones known as "Mudguts" have flooded the Deadlands area. This vile menace must be STOPPED, before they take
over the whole wastes.

Buy the Blueprints in Ash Flats, kill the hordes of clones to collect the items needed to make the new and awesome gear. 
Don't wait to long, the cloning facility may run out of clones.

There will be 20 new blueprints to build items from Uncommon (green) all the way up to ARTIFACT! The only way to get
these items is through this event. So don't miss out. 

It begins this Friday at midnight, (7/25 PST -8 GMT) and will go to the following Sunday ending at midnight (8/3 PST or -8 
GMT)

www.deadlands3000.com


----------

